# Spanish Cubans



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I'm headed to Spain for vacation in a couple of weeks, and I was considering bringing back some Cubans. Do any of you have experience with this? I'll be bring a travel humidor, should I take the bands off and just carry them in there? Or is bands off even necessary?

Also, anyone aware of any must have Spanish regional limited editions?

Thanks!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Not sure about the US customs but the PL secretos and Dipy collection prividia were very good though I think very hard to find now. Prices are government regulated so no need to shop around for prices. Where abouts in spain are you heading?


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

We will be going to Barcelona, Madrid, Valencia, and Jerez!


----------



## sligub (Apr 6, 2011)

Barcelona check out gimeno on Las rambles, the boxes are downstairs and you need to ask to see them.
Madrid check out Cava Cardenal and another shop that I can't remember the name of just round the corner.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

I will have to check all 3 out! Thanks!


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

I've never had any problem bringing cigars back with me from overseas. 

There's a recent thread in this sub-forum from a guy planning a trip to Italy with similar questions. He was very nervous about it. Don't be. Nervousness is your worst enemy going through Customs. Just chuck 'em in your bag and forget they're there. And, don't declare them.

I like having the bands on them, and the boxes when bought that way. From what I've heard, these days the worst that will happen is you get flagged for a search and your cigars get confiscated. 

But, if you are okay with stripping the bands and only filling your travel humidor who's to say they aren't NC's you brought with you and didn't get a chance to smoke? 

If you can get the bands off clean you could mail them to yourself in a letter. Problem is, unless they're loose enough to slip off I can almost never get CC bands off without having to tear them.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

BTW, I notice you were talking about Quinteros and JLP's on your wineador thread. Keep your eyes open for the low-end stuff too when you're there. Spain is a huge market for "everyday" cigars, probably Cuba's biggest outside of their home market. You might find some interesting cheapies there that aren't as readily available in other markets or online.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Just for anyone who may be in the same position and reading this, went to Gimeno in Barcelona (as well as the LCDH in Gibraltar), and it was indeed very nice with an ok selection. However, the humidor that they kept their singles in had some serious humidification problems; the salesman pulled a box out and proceeded to grab a decently cracked stick (I stopped him and grabbed one of the better ones rom the box), and then the next box he pulled out (don't remember what it was, but I think it was some Spanish EL), and it was absolutely covered in mold. He didn't blink at all, and just offered the box to me to choose one. I just acted like I had changed my mind and bought the rest of the cigars and got out of there.

So overall, a pretty good shop, just make sure you look over each stick carefully. Their full boxes are in a different humidor, so YMMV if you buy a box.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Guess I should have said Spanish regional edition (can't edit for some reason)


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Well then. What's the rest of the story?


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Ha, well I picked up two Behike 54's for my thesis defense and some other special event, a 3'er of siglo 4 that I shared with my buddies in Spain, and a couple other singles that I can't remember now. Overall, a great trip, cigars and otherwise!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Sounds like you had a great trip....I love Spain and will be there in early Nov. on a transatlantic cruise from Venice back to the US...a stopover in Barcelona is always fun as we love Las Ramblas..shopping and eating....omg the eating! This will be our 4th time in Barcelona and it seems to always be growing...this is what International Cities are all about. We've been to Gibraltar a few times as well and I could move there if not for the hassle of it. Cigar places are plentiful enough...one of their own Cigar Brands...Quesada...is something that used to be only sold there but has now been plentiful ( in Spain ) enough here at home and I try to keep them in business by myself. It's a cigar that can pass for being a CC pretty easily and at a price point to please.


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Oh dear lord the eating. When you go back you have to try Dos Palillos (if you haven't been). It's a small project of one of the chefs of a Michelin star restaurant, real casual place off an alley in Barcelona. Dear God I think it ruined me it was so good.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dbruckn said:


> Oh dear lord the eating. When you go back you have to try Dos Palillos (if you haven't been). It's a small project of one of the chefs of a Michelin star restaurant, real casual place off an alley in Barcelona. Dear God I think it ruined me it was so good.


This is by the Port of Call....short distance from what I see....will eat there for sure..thx for the tip!


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

No problem, hope you enjoy it! Make sure you trust what the address is, I promise it's there even if it is hard to find. The outside is basically just a sliding glass door with very little markings. You'll see a Michelin rated sticker on the door though, and through the window you'll see a long bar with seats at it.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Dbruckn said:


> No problem, hope you enjoy it! Make sure you trust what the address is, I promise it's there even if it is hard to find. The outside is basically just a sliding glass door with very little markings. You'll see a Michelin rated sticker on the door though, and through the window you'll see a long bar with seats at it.


I think I know where it is as last year I was trying to rent a scooter in that same area...walked past it and didn't even think it was a place to eat but will have maps on my cell to pinpoint places to visit and eat. We ate at one place on the Las Ramblas....outside restaurant that was to die for...they aren't in any hurry but I'd rather wait for a fresh meal than to eat anything that is frozen or fast food....it was across from a McDonalds/Burger King which is funny as nobody was eating there. I have a photo of the meal with a beer that was easily 50 ounces...I'll try and remember to post it up.

Addendum: Here's our meal and I'm going to eat it all over again...my wife ordered about 5 different appetizers while I ordered the paella. The beer was great as well!


----------



## Dbruckn (May 23, 2015)

Aw man, you can't do me like that, now you have me missing food in Spain all over again! Lol looks great, have a great time!


----------

